# heat lasting 1 weekand over???



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

As I am not a breeder but wish to finish Gemma I have kept her intact. I have done this with Belgians so do know signs of heat BUT Gemma had her first heat 4.5 months ago and my male was very interested whining, etc on day 8 and 9 then began ignoring. She seemed totally out by day 13. I thought OK first heat and she had arrived in very poor physical shape, so no concerns. 

She is healthy now and to my surprise after only 4.5 months came into heat, this time terrible smell, and she was again very clean just smelly. Ty was interested but not out of control ever and swelling is gone now on day 8, swelling just started at day 6 and gone back down and discharge is brown like the end. 

Please help and tell me any suggestions as to what is or could be going on, I have also sent an email to teh breeder to ask advice but more info is always best. Thanks


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

The average time between heats is 6 months but some dogs are not 'average'. I have a girl that comes in every 4 months. Yours is just on a shorter cycle.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

but do they then only last 8 days?? I swear she is out of heat now. All swelling is gone and Ty is ignoring her.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

The males are most intersted when their (femaless) progestrone peaks which is usually days 10-15 but not for ALL dogs. Some can peak earlier and some later.
ALso she may not have had a full blown heat since it had only been 4 months.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

so could this mean she will now go another 4 months??? Or should I see something is 6 weeks which would make the original 6 months?? Sorry to be so uninformed but since I usually spay and finish them quick I usually get 1 heat only and have always had normal. This is why another reason I won't breed, too much worry, I wasn't sure is a vet was in order and I just spent $400 to find out my cat who had NO fleas when we went in but had 1 after they kept him for 4 hours had a flea allergy, inside only and everyone else has preventative and he is pale blonde in color and had no flea poo either, so am not wanting to waste $$ if not necessary, especiallly since I don't exactly have great faith in these vets.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Ask away..it's the best way to learn.  No vet called for here. She could fall into a 6 month cycle since this was just her first one with a short followup but more than likely will be in a 4 month cycle. You should not see anything in 6 weeks. Having said that there is a 'split' cycle in which they come in and then come in again in 2 months. There is also a silent heat in which you don't see the physical bleeding.
Having said all of that it sounds like your girl is on a 4 month cycle.

Often dogs on a 4 month cycle can't or have a hard time getting pg. You didn't mention how old she is? Ususally the first cycle is around a year. One of mine came in at 9 months and had her next heat 4 months later. I was hoping it was just because she was so young but she has fallen into the 4 month cycle.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

The only oops litter we have had in our lifetime was a bitch who had a silent heat about 4 weeks after her expected heat cycle. She came in about when we expected, but like yours was only in heat about a week and then it seemed to be finished. She was 7-8 years old at the time so I figured things were slowing down and changing. Anyway, about 4 weeks later I hear a distinctive yelp sound and go into the living room and she and my husband's dog were tied. No bleeding, no swelling, none of the males even expressing an interest. So we were baffled, but there ya go. Of course, she had 7 healthy puppies right on schedule. 
The first few heat cycles can be erratic, so I wouldn't worry too much. Some of ours come in every 4-5 months, some every 6-7.


----------

